# General how is everyone doing?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just wondering as it has been a little bit.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric, doing great! Even the early morning nightmares and waking up nervous with the need to rush to the toilet has stopped!







Hope your family has Happy Holidays







Norb


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric!Doing great on the IBS front! just got diagnosed with SAD though...so not so good on the sleep and mood front....I'll get there!I'm hoping to get my light lamp next week woo hoo!Clair


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi EricTherapy I guess is going well and is causing a lot of hidden emotions,lost feelings and thoughts to resurface (which are mainly about my brother's death)which has caused my stomach to play up and i have sleeping problems again. Therapy homework is hard and quite draining, but I am sticking to it as i am determined to get thru this.How is your father?Clair, good luck with the light lamp, let us know how it goes.Linda


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I got the tapes in the mail yesterday







I was very excited to get them!







Didn't get to start them last night, but hopefully will tonight.Are there any "side effects" if one's partner listens to the tapes too? I was planning on listening to them before bed, and he's often not here when I go to bed, but sometimes he is.I guess the companion thing comes separately?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I am getting my sleep back







. Yesterday I went on a road trip and got in the bus (major thing for me). I had my troubles at one time, but I cannot complain. The day before that I had a wonderful day (little stress under lots of pressure). I have a ton of work, but somehow I am not going crazy over it







, I just know I have to do some extra things at home.I just hope that once the Holidays are over I do not get depressed or go backwards. In any case it won't be worse than other times.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I've been really depressed recently. Decided to have a little chat with my flat mate because he was worried about me. I didn't tell him very much (he doesn't know about the IBS) but he knows somethinf his wrong. I think he knows more about me than he is letting on (he is a flat rep, which means he has meetings with the principal so he knows about us).He said he can tell im not happy and is making a doctors appointment for me and dragging me there kicking and screaming!I have a lot of coursework at the moment, which isn't helping matters. So IBS not so good, but it will get better. I was a little C yesterday and id normally be mainly D- So good sign?I'm getting back into my interest in psychology now. I went on a rant about freud earlier in the month! I am hoping to do some form of counselling or psychology myself in the future so its good to do some more reading!Anyway. Laters guys.S


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Luna, we had that question before, and Mike says there is no problem if the spouse hears the sessions too, no harmful side effects at all, so no worries...Good luck..Spliff, hang in there, hon, sending good thoughts your way, just keep at the program according to schedule and you will be better and better.((HUGS)) to all...


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Luna, at least for me the effect is better if I lay on my back and listen thru earbuds(headphones). Norb


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hey Eric







I'm doing pretty good. Been lurking more or less. The Celexa I started a couple of months ago has finally given me my life back.. that combined with the skills I learned in CBT.. I feel like a new person, and I'm also dealing with stress a whole lot better than I used to! I don't obsess over little things anymore. I haven't regretted for a second about giving the antidepressants a try (now that I'm on them







) it's probably not for everyone but it has worked for me.Linda- Glad to hear you're determined. Hang in there (((hug)))


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2001)

Hi Eric,So far, I'm on day 57 and things are going well. I had a setback around day 32 to 35 and suffered for a week or so, but now things seem to be back on track and going good. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Marylin-im still hanging in there. Just! But im still there.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Norb-I agree,for me also it is more effective to use the headphones when I listen to the tapes....nothing wrong with my hubby hearing the tapes,I just feel more relaxed when I use the headphones.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am sorry I didn't get to this sooner, I posted to it a couple days agon and used once again more similie faces then allowed and it ate all my replies.








I hope everyone is doing well.Linda, give yourself the credit you deserve, your doing very well even though its hard work. My grandmother was always saying "from nothing, comes nothing." Clair, the SAD is getting me some at the moment, its been raining here now for 24 days and its suppose to for another 7 at least.







Its kindof like the IBS in control so it doesn't get the best of you. I will see about finding some info, but I think we both kindof now whats going on with this. Interestingly enough they are researching melatonin and IBS and the connection of it produced in the gut.Shyra, good to see you. Glad the med is helping. For some its a combination of meds and therapies as the most effective. The main goal is feeling better. Good to hear.Spliff, how are you doing now?Glass, that is actually a good sign in that perhaps the mind armies were conquered and the positive thought patterns have set in for good. keep me posted. The holidays also can effect everyone normal or not, but I really think things will go well for you. Let the thoughts of the any set backs go and stay positive. Celtic lady, you doing okay?I agree on listening to them with others present, you just don't want to have your mind distractioned from your HT sessions.


----------

